# JDOM -> die Stylesheet angaben bekommen



## Sancho (22. Aug 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte fragen wie ich mit JDOM die benutzten Stylesheets aus einer XML Datei lesen kann. 

Zum Auslesen der ersten Zeile einer XML Datei (<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>) habe ich leider auch noch keine Methode gefunden  :cry:


----------



## Roar (22. Aug 2005)

alle processinginstructions bekommst du so:

```
List l = doc.getContent(new ContentFilter(ContentFilter.PI));
```

musst halt noch den target der IPs auf xml-stylesheet testen

die ganze erste zeile kriegst du sowieso nicht.
in den w3c dom interfaces gibts die methoden getXMLVersion() getXMLEncoding() und getXMLStandalone(), die gibts in jdom glaub ich nicht, vielleicht kommst du über getProperty() in Document ran


----------



## Sancho (23. Aug 2005)

Danke, ich werd's gleich ausprobieren  :applaus:

*edit:
kann eine XML-File auch zwei DTD's haben ?

*edit2:

Ok, z.B: kann man mit org.w3c.dom.Document die Methode getXMLVersion() benutzen. Nun ist das aber ein Interface...Ich kann also kein Objekt instantiieren. 
Mir fällt leider nicht ein wie ich die Funktion nun verwenden kann. Ich muss ja irgendeine Methode haben die mir ein Document zurück liefert...
Komme leider nicht weiter  :bahnhof:


----------



## Sancho (23. Aug 2005)

edit 3:

hat sich erledigt...hab was hilfreiches gefunden 

edit 4:

hab ich den edit rekord geschafft ?


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Aug 2005)

ne


----------

